# Diodo zener PH4148



## Daniel.more (Jul 1, 2015)

hola a todos,tengo en medio de una reparación un diodo ph4148 abierto 

  tiene el mismo encapsulado y apariencia del diodo rápido 1n4148...aunque siempre las letras iniciales son solo el fabricante ( ph correspondería a philips)en este caso mire en google porque un compañero me dijo cuidado que era un zener....y en google realmente aparece como tal.....y me genero la duda si es simplemente un 1n4148 (que es lo que yo siempre pensaría) o mi colega y google tienen razón y es un zener....?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

A ver si es tu mismo tele :

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/1073080.html


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 1, 2015)

Ese diodo es el clásico 1N4148, lo he usado en aplicaciones donde requieres diodos de propósito general y funciona correctamente.

Ya que es común que los diodos zener tengan unas cuantas letras raras y el voltaje impreso (ej: H6B2).

Saludos.

Y bueno, si es un zener, según google, de cuantos voltios es? y en la serigrafía del PCB aparece un símbolo de zener o algo así como ZDXX (XX es el número que se le asigna, tal como R301 por ejemplo).


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 2, 2015)

muchas gracias compañeros,en la placa no esta serigrafiada,es un amplificador de 1000w rms bastante complejo de una sirena de una alarma, para que cuando detecte el plc cualquier anomalía en los tanques de queroseno,propano,y gasolina,alerte al personal de a planta que corran a evacuar la zona.....

PD: la estoy reparando sin coste por hacerle un favor a un vecino que trabaja de mantenimiento que metió mano, lo rompió,y cada ves que se acerca al amplificador le da un ataque de ansiedad y no puede repararlo... increíble como se pone el tipo.


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Jul 2, 2015)

Un truco es ver como esta colocado el diodo...
Si el diodo lo ves como si tuviese invertido, entonces es un zener..
Sino esta invertido... entonces es un diodo funcionando como rectificador


----------



## sergiot (Jul 2, 2015)

Fijate si esto te sirve... http://www.postubo.com/foro/t/tecnologia/electronica/ph4148/


----------

